# Road bike inspired fixie



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

This is a German site and it appears this is a brand new bike... 

I REALLY like the looks of this bike

http://www.pure-bros-cycles.com/


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i agree looks very clean


----------



## Breneko (May 9, 2011)

Wow, if I ever decide to get a fixie this might have to be it. It totally matches my road bike too....

Edit: just noticed the price. I don't think I'd spend that much on a fixie, maybe this is something I'd lurk on craigslist for....


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Nice bike. At a little under $2000, it's not cheap, but won't break the bank either. 
Unless you have to fly to Mannheim to get your hands on one, that is...


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

under 2k? Not worth the $$$ IMHO. 

A really nice fixed gear is ~800 bucks. Well it's cheaper than an Xmas Cannondale, I guess I'd buy it.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

wonder if there are cheaper alternative frames that have that sloping TT? the components are attainable just the frame that makes it look hot.

oh those wheels, need to find something similar...ideas?


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

very nice. The white color really does it.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

For $2,000 you could put together a lot of equally nice and more unique singlespeeds.


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

I had a Jamis Sputnik which is essentially the same concept. I bought it because it _was_ a road bike, just one with one speed.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

I may be alone in this, but I don't see the appeal in a white frame with white components. Two miles of riding and it will never look that clean again. I get the appeal of the sloping top tube in theory but I always go back to the level top tubes with lugged joints. Call me old fashioned, that's just where I hang my hat. For the money they're asking I'll stick with my White Industries components on the lugged Fuji and keep the extra $600.


----------



## Breneko (May 9, 2011)

UrbanPrimitive said:


> I may be alone in this, but I don't see the appeal in a white frame with white components. Two miles of riding and it will never look that clean again.


I just got a white road bike last week, I've only ridden it a few times but I've ridden somewhere between 100 and 200 miles. The front part of the bottom tube gets dust on it, as does the top inside of the fork, and, to a lesser degree, the sides of the seatstays facing the wheel. This all comes off with a quick wipe. The rest of the bike remains quite clean.

I'm guessing the experience would be a little different with a matte finish, but I've had no problems so far keeping my white bike white.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

It's true that a frame and fork set is pretty easy to clean up after a ride. Tape and saddle are a different matter, though. I can understand how a white frame could look nice. It's not my taste but to each his own. White bar tape, on the other hand, doesn't really clean up so well. From what I've seen at the shop one week of riding results in gray, brown, yellow, or even green mottled tape, depending on the chemistry of the rider's sweat.

White frame and black tape = party!
Any color frame and white tape = ick.


----------



## Breneko (May 9, 2011)

UrbanPrimitive said:


> white tape = ick.


This is something else I have discovered to be true on my new bike.
I'm getting black tape to replace my gray (once white) tape ASAP. Also, I commute on my bike, meaning my initially white saddle is now a subtle hue of baby blue, from my jeans. Not sure what I'm going to do about that....

Edit: though actually my old bike has white glossy tape on it, and it remains white after years of use.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

My fx is white, too. Cooler in the texas summer ;-) - and it is not only road bike inspired, that is what it was in its other life.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

I see a white saddle and tape, w/ black components...


----------



## johnsocj (Aug 5, 2002)

Hmmm.... for 2 large the build and parts spec had better be pretty nice.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

johnsocj said:


> Hmmm.... for 2 large the build and parts spec had better be pretty nice.


I know right?

I added up just the SRAM bits:

S900 Brake lever 130.98
Rival Brakes 133.98
s300 1.1 Crank w/ BB 148.98

total 413.94


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

LandShark'n said:


> I had a Jamis Sputnik which is essentially the same concept. I bought it because it _was_ a road bike, just one with one speed.


it is a very nice bike but i wonder if the jamis sputnik fills the bill here since several guys seemed to be concentrating on that german bike's sloping top tube.
be that as it may, i am shopping for a new bike myself & happened to run across what i think is this pretty good deal on leftover sputniks:

https://www.bicyclebananasstore.com/2009_Jamis_Sputnik_p/JA09_Sputnik.htm


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

if it's your size then you're in luck some say the 09's are far superior in equipment than the 10 and 11


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

looks like mine, kinda....


SS Project by simonaway427, on Flickr


----------



## Breneko (May 9, 2011)

simonaway427 said:


> looks like mine, kinda....


Yours looks wayyyyy cooler.

What seat/bar tape do you have on there?


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Not really...


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

It looks nice but I get thirsty on rides. One bottle is not enough for me. I wouldn't want to spend that much on a bike and then have to add bolt on bottle cages.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

Breneko said:


> Yours looks wayyyyy cooler.
> 
> What seat/bar tape do you have on there?


Specialized COMP saddle. Axiom cork bar tape


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

simonaway427 said:


> looks like mine, kinda....
> 
> Flickr


Looks good but not ths same.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

The price is too much for a SS bike. Better stick to my K2.


----------



## Physix (Jun 9, 2011)

simonaway427 said:


> looks like mine, kinda....


I'd definitely go with yours being better looking haha


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

Steep head tube, steep seat tube. No fork rake info, but I'm willing to bet it's pretty low. As pointed out already, one water bottle cage. Straight blade, steel fork. Doesn't sound like it'd be much fun for a long ride. A big _meh_ from me.


----------



## zwingz (Jul 2, 2010)

That seems a little steep for a fixed road bike. I got my Bianchi Fremont for $700 (pre-upgrades). Its a shame they only made it for one year. Mine is 16 lbs with the heavy wheelset and fork. Its harsh but not overly rough. 

I would post a picture but not enough posts.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

zwingz i'd like to see pics of that bike


----------



## INDYBMX537 (Jun 29, 2011)

agreed


----------



## mon (Nov 5, 2012)

*slanted v straight*

Hi guys,

Whats the difference of having a straight top bar, v a slated top bar?

Thanks


----------



## NukeDOC (Nov 11, 2011)

other than the sloping top tube, its not something that cant be done with almost any commercially available fixed/single speed bike. my single speed was built on a micargi prestigio frame. switched out the fork with carbon (spare parts), changed the stem to accomodate the larger dia carbon road drops (spare parts, switched out the brakes with $20 "aero brake levers." and that was it. the total cost was about $500 (with other things changed like seat post, saddle, crankset, longer brake cables, and tires) and that was with a complete bike to start with. after selling off the spare parts, i took a $325 "fixie" and turned it into a single speed road bike for about $400 total.


----------



## homebrewevolver (Jul 21, 2012)

I wanna grab a chinese knockoff clearcoat pinerello dogma and hook it up with a freewheel.


----------

